# Delta 1440 lathe.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just saw on Craigslist. The seller doesn't say much about it. He left his number to call, but before I call him, what should I be asking about this? And is this a good one for the price? 
Looks like it needs to be cleaned up some, but that's not a big concern. What's your take on it? 
Thanks.
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/3805071158.html


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Now Dom why didnt you post this in the woodturners section?
looks like a nice lathe to me for the price
wonder what the motor HP is?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> Now Dom why didnt you post this in the woodturners section?
> looks like a nice lathe to me for the price
> wonder what the motor HP is?


I don't know why? Laughing!!!! 
I want to call him but don't want to sound like I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just called and no answer. Left a message though.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sonds like a good deal to me
for that price if its all there and works you couldnt go wrong i dont think
he will take 275 or 300
JUST CALL HIM :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

3/5 hp looks like
here is another one with specs
http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...d/9092/sbj/fs-delta-1440-47-715-lathe-boston/


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The guy just called me and he doesn't really know much about it he said. He thinks it 3/4 HP 
He said its long about 3-4 feet. Variable speed and has a tool rest some other odds and ends with no manual. He also said there's a cart on the bottom that has wheels that you push down to move it and lock down. It was an extra I guess. 
He said he'd go as low as $300. I may look at it. 
Ill let you all, or you Robert. Lol know.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Go get it man
make sure it all works and its all there and buy it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> Go get it man
> make sure it all works and its all there and buy it


I may not be able to till Saturday. 
Hey do you think this black lever allows the headstock to swivel? I've tried to search the web on it but found nothing on it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I may not be able to till Saturday.
> Hey do you think this black lever allows the headstock to swivel? I've tried to search the web on it but found nothing on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I did thanks for helping. 
I need more info on it though.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As rusted as it is I would be afraid of it. That much rust suggests to me it was stored outdoors. I think I wouldn't offer more than 250.00 for it. Another problem is if it needs parts, it's difficult to get Delta parts right now on anything.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> As rusted as it is I would be afraid of it. That much rust suggests to me it was stored outdoors. I think I wouldn't offer more than 250.00 for it. Another problem is if it needs parts, it's difficult to get Delta parts right now on anything.


He said its been stored in a trailer. 
Why is it hard to find delta parts?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Why is it hard to find delta parts?


Delta were sold about 18 months ago to a Taiwanese company.

The new owner decided to move some operations, like the parts and perhaps manufacturing to other locations.

In the last 12 months, it seems folks trying to order spare parts have not been able to place orders. Some orders were cancelled.

Stores which carried Delta like Woodcraft suddenly seemed to be have zero Delta inventory.

I hope Delta can recover, but to be honest, based on the last year or so "performance" they do not deserve to recover.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. So you think I should keep looking then? I have no problem with waiting. But not to long. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Dave. So you think I should keep looking then? I have no problem with waiting. But not to long. Lol


Dominick, I was not trying to say do not look at the machine, I was just advising why parts have been a problem since the latest sale of Delta.

I would hope the machine did not need parts any time soon.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Dominick, I've got the same lathe! The black lever, as you surmised, is to move or rotate the headstock. The blue lever is for speed control. He has it on a store-bought mobile base which is a nice extra. I don't see the on-off switch in the pictures. On mine it's attached just above the motor. Maybe he took it off for storage purposes. If not, maybe you can use that fact to squeeze another $25 from him. It's just a plain old on-off switch so it wouldn't be too difficult to cobble up one. Make sure you have him turn it on and listen for strange noises. Mine is pretty quiet so if it sounds like a horny cat with it's tail caught in a garbage disposal, I'd pass. The banjo looks all there as well as the standard 12" tool rest and 6" faceplate so that's good. I see the live center on the tail stock and it looks like the drive center is there as well. Make sure to ask for ANY parts or accessories before you leave with it.
I like my lathe but I am not a turning aficionado or purist. It does what a lathe is supposed to do. It turns square wood into round wood. They are a little on the light side but that can be easily remedied by adding weight to the stand. If you get it and need a manual, I can photocopy mine.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Dominick, that's my lathe too. It's been good so far and I think a good choice for you. I have the manual and schematic in PDF. If either you or John would like them just PM me. The mobile base is a huge plus. I put plywood on the leg stretchers and a couple sand bags for stability and for what I do it has been a fine starter lathe. Mine came with a broken switch and speed control handle. Delta is no where to be found so the speed handle is still that way but I can work it fine, just needs a bit of finesse. I replaced the switch with one from Grizzly that had the same electrical fittings. I like it better anyway, although knowing what I do now I would have moved the switch from the high position above the head to the lower right for safety reasons (like the new Jet mini-lathe). The 1440 has standard MT2 and 1"x8 tpi fittings so you can get lots of chucks and other tooling that can move with you to your next lathe or sell well in the aftermarket.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks John and shop dad. 
I was also reading something about them making a lot of noise on another forum. I haven't looked at this one yet and now I'm running out of time to do so. My weekend is shot. Thanks for the offer shop dad & john on the manual. 
Ill keep you posted as to what I do. I'm so still trying to make the right decision. 
Thanks again.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

see im not as dumb as i look 
we all think you need to buy it and turn something :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Stevenmcdaniel63 (Feb 21, 2021)

JohnK007 said:


> Hey Dominick, I've got the same lathe! The black lever, as you surmised, is to move or rotate the headstock. The blue lever is for speed control. He has it on a store-bought mobile base which is a nice extra. I don't see the on-off switch in the pictures. On mine it's attached just above the motor. Maybe he took it off for storage purposes. If not, maybe you can use that fact to squeeze another $25 from him. It's just a plain old on-off switch so it wouldn't be too difficult to cobble up one. Make sure you have him turn it on and listen for strange noises. Mine is pretty quiet so if it sounds like a horny cat with it's tail caught in a garbage disposal, I'd pass. The banjo looks all there as well as the standard 12" tool rest and 6" faceplate so that's good. I see the live center on the tail stock and it looks like the drive center is there as well. Make sure to ask for ANY parts or accessories before you leave with it.
> I like my lathe but I am not a turning aficionado or purist. It does what a lathe is supposed to do. It turns square wood into round wood. They are a little on the light side but that can be easily remedied by adding weight to the stand. If you get it and need a manual, I can photocopy mine.


Could I get a photo copy? I just picked a delta 1440 iron bed. First lathe, works great.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Stevenmcdaniel63 said:


> Could I get a photo copy? I just picked a delta 1440 iron bed. First lathe, works great.


Steven - this thread is from 2013 and John K was last active 4 years ago. You may not get a response from him.


----------

